# Thumbsdown to new thumbsup!



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2013)

Dear Shaun - could we ...

Please have our original thumbsup smiley back?
Keep all the other originals?
Replace the fancy ones on the other sites with CycleChat's simple ones?
Cheers!


----------



## potsy (12 Apr 2013)

Well said Colin


----------



## Nihal (12 Apr 2013)

Works fine.............i think its only for phones or something like that


----------



## Archie_tect (12 Apr 2013)

Old ones please...


----------



## coffeejo (12 Apr 2013)

You can have some cake if so


----------



## Spinney (12 Apr 2013)

Ditto to keeping the originals (and having the original cyclechat ones on the other forums)


----------



## Shaun (12 Apr 2013)

I did an upgrade last night but didn't do anything with the default smilies.

Are you using one of the non-default styles? If so, just let me know which ones and I'll check them out later tonight when I get home.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Apr 2013)

Shaun said:


> I did an upgrade last night but didn't do anything with the default smilies.
> 
> Are you using one of the non-default styles? If so, just let me know which ones and I'll check them out later tonight when I get home.


I'm using CycleChat style on the laptop.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Apr 2013)

And it's only within the last hour or so that I've noticed the change. It's not on all of them either.


----------



## Spinney (12 Apr 2013)

I haven't changed anything recently. It only seems to be the thumbsup one that has changed

(although I would like to know how Mort got that one upside down!)


----------



## Spinney (12 Apr 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> It seems to have flipped back again - normal service is resumed


Nope - on my screen at least your thumbsup smiley is the 'nasty new' style, not the old style.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Apr 2013)

In fact, it only seems to be the thumbsup one.


----------



## Shaun (12 Apr 2013)

I suspect the smilies have been overwritten (I use sprite sheets on all the other sites) - so it should be a simple case of uploading the "originals" when I get home.

The files are all cached on the server - hence the delayed roll-out of the "imposter" smilies.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Apr 2013)

This one?


----------



## Night Train (12 Apr 2013)

Ditto about the new style , don't like it.

I don't like them on the other forums either as I can't see what they are, or what they mean. They are a bit 'cabbage patch doll' for my liking.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Apr 2013)

Spinney said:


> Ditto to keeping the originals (and having the original cyclechat ones on the other forums)


I have a problem distinguishing the smileys on the other forums, even with my glasses on


----------



## Shaun (12 Apr 2013)

Hey, can we please stop ganging-up on the other smilies - they have feelings you know!!


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Apr 2013)

Shaun said:


> Hey, can we please stop ganging-up on the other smilies - they have feelings you know!!


 
What of it? 
On the topic of smilies, I would like a 'kiss' smiley that's a bit less 'getting a room' 
A bit more 'friendly peck' than swapping saliva...
Is that possible at all?
 doesn't really fit the bill for me either - I'd look daft with my hair like that!!


----------



## Scoosh (12 Apr 2013)

TheDoctor said:


> What of it?
> On the topic of smilies, I would like a 'kiss' smiley that's a bit less 'getting a room'
> A bit more 'friendly peck' than swapping saliva...
> Is that possible at all?
> doesn't really fit the bill for me either - I'd look daft with my hair like that!!


You have HAIR ???? 



<hides>


----------



## Spinney (12 Apr 2013)

TheDoctor said:


> doesn't really fit the bill for me either - I'd look daft with my hair like that!!


 
You think we girlies don't?


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Apr 2013)

Shaun said:


> Hey, can we please stop ganging-up on the other smilies - they have feelings you know!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Apr 2013)

A "dislike" smiley could come useful


----------



## Shaun (12 Apr 2013)

Fill yer boots - http://www.en.kolobok.us/content_plugins/gallery/gallery.php


----------



## Ladytrucker (12 Apr 2013)

I love the little diva it's sooo me.


----------



## potsy (12 Apr 2013)

TheDoctor said:


> What of it?
> On the topic of smilies, I would like a 'kiss' smiley that's a bit less 'getting a room'
> A bit more 'friendly peck' than swapping saliva...
> Is that possible at all?
> doesn't really fit the bill for me either - I'd look daft with my hair like that!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


>


That smiley is minging, your signatures are irritating, but your new avatar pic is quite fetching


----------



## Spinney (12 Apr 2013)




----------



## Shaun (12 Apr 2013)

returned to his former glory.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Apr 2013)

Shaun, you have to add this one to the collection!


----------



## Canrider (12 Apr 2013)

Well, seeing as how we're complaining, I've never liked the 'rolleye' here, it's not _nearly_  snide and sarcastic enough...


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2013)

Not required yet!!


----------

